# Bettafix? HELP!



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello guys. So, Lux has finrot. My mom took me to Petco and bought me some Bettafix. I was reading about it online but a lot of people were saying that it's really bad and that I shouldn't use it and then other people were saying that it was amazing. Which one!? Is it good or bad? Please help me. I don't want to end up killing Lux. Can someone please please help me? Thank you so much!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally, I don't believe Bettafix is harmful to bettas. I know a many hobbyists who use it without any issues, and remember correlation does not equal causation. I think the issue with Bettafix is that when used to treat serious ailments, it's like putting a band-aid on a severed limb. It's not a miracle cure, and having used both Melafix and Pimafix in the past, I don't think any of the '-fix' treatments do anything more that clean water, time, and a high-protein diet won't. 

Okay I must have missed the opening sentence in your post. I see now you want to use it to treat fin rot, but my advice remains the same.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As LBF said, any dissing of the "fix" meds is from anecdotal evidence: "My fish was sick, I treated it with a "fix" med, my fish died therefore, the "fix" med killed my fish." Why people continue to spread this is beyond me. Scientific studies I've read refute the anecdotal evidence. The "oils" that are supposed to be dangerous are refined out of these meds so they are water soluable.

Melafix Dangers; Betta, Labyrinth Fish, Pencil Fish

You can use Bettafix but clean, warm water will do the same thing. Post a photo as it may be fin biting and not fin rot.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As LBF said, any dissing of the "fix" meds is from anecdotal evidence: "My fish was sick, I treated it with a "fix" med, my fish died therefore, the "fix" med killed my fish." Why people continue to spread this is beyond me. Scientific studies I've read refute the anecdotal evidence. The "oils" that are supposed to be dangerous are refined out of these meds so they are water soluable.
> 
> Melafix Dangers; Betta, Labyrinth Fish, Pencil Fish
> 
> You can use Bettafix but clean, warm water will do the same thing. Post a photo as it may be fin biting and not fin rot.


I have been doing frequent water changes with warm water but no improvement. But also, not getting worse. Here is a pic of him. (the anal fin) The black at the ends are more noticable in person. The black has gotten worse over the 3 weeks I have had him, but his fin is looking the same.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

warm water changes every day and stress guard from Seachem


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it possible he's changing colors? I don't see what you mean by the "black."


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

any chance you can get some better photos of the top fin? I noticed there is some missing fin on the anal fin


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is it possible he's changing colors? I don't see what you mean by the "black."


Maybe, the black is a bit more noticeable in person, but it seems to have gone away? It's very odd. I'm going to doing warm water changes and keep an eye on it!



Falcon said:


> any chance you can get some better photos of the top fin? I noticed there is some missing fin on the anal fin


His top fin is okay, it was just angled weird because he was super excited and swimming to fast because he thought I was gonna feed him lmao. Yes, he has some missing fin on the anal fin. I am unsure why. I bought him like that and I noticed it hasn't gotten better or worse. I saw black tips but they have since gone away


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh okay

He's going through the same thing my betta is going through at the moment. Stress guard, prime water conditioner and 30 percent water changes. 

I had a conversation with someone at the fish store and the smallest amount of ammonia can cause a fish to lose pieces of their fins. I'm in the process of trying to keep the ammonia from rising on a daily bases until my tank fully cycles.

Mind if I ask you a few questions?

Tank Size?
Is it heated? if so what temp do you keep it at?
Do you have a filter? If so what kind?
Do you know your water parameters?
Ammonia, nitrite nitrate?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's a baby, correct? They go through all sorts of changes as far as color goes. I believe he's fine.

I'd like to know where the LFS guy got his information about the slightest amount of Ammonia causing fin loss? I've never heard of it and neither have several of my long-time aquarist friends. They want to know the source of this information, too. No matter how I phrased it Google was no help. ;-)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's a baby, correct? They go through all sorts of changes as far as color goes. I believe he's fine.
> 
> I'd like to know where the LFS guy got his information about the slightest amount of Ammonia causing fin loss? I've never heard of it and neither have several of my long-time aquarist friends. They want to know the source of this information, too. No matter how I phrased it Google was no help. ;-)


Yes! A wee baby! I'm hoping it's color change. As I said, not getting worse or better. I'll just keep an eye out!


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I really like this site for help with finrot that is not going away with just water changes:

Fin Rot 101 - Betta Splendid

I think the fix med's are not for treatment per se...I'm trying to remember what I read but the fix stuff doesn't fix the rot but it prevents the bacteria from growing in the water..so you'd want to use that after the salt (or severe cases med's) treatment. 
Melafix = bacterial and Pimafix is fungal. I've read that you can use them together.


----------



## fishylady888 (Oct 8, 2018)

*bettafix*

hello can bettafix be used with all other tropical fish


----------



## Jgoldie928 (May 19, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As LBF said, any dissing of the "fix" meds is from anecdotal evidence: "My fish was sick, I treated it with a "fix" med, my fish died therefore, the "fix" med killed my fish." Why people continue to spread this is beyond me. Scientific studies I've read refute the anecdotal evidence. The "oils" that are supposed to be dangerous are refined out of these meds so they are water soluable.
> 
> Melafix Dangers; Betta, Labyrinth Fish, Pencil Fish
> 
> You can use Bettafix but clean, warm water will do the same thing. Post a photo as it may be fin biting and not fin rot.



My Betta was laying on the bottom of his tank on Saturday, I read different things online and tried changing his water. He seemed better within a little while after changing his water. Then a few days later he seemed weird again, he starting sinking to the bottom and struggling to come up to breathe. I called PetSmart and explained everything that was happening, they recommended Bettafix - so I rushed to go buy it and when I put the drops in his water (per the instructions) he started flopping around, swimming on his side and died within 5 minutes. I know he was already sick but the Bettafix sure as heck didn't help him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Post closed per Betta Fish Rule

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. _Resurrected old threads will be closed._ Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

